# The Sanderson Orrery



## SeaBreeze (Feb 26, 2014)

> Video was produced for a private collector who wanted to show the functionality of a new piece that had entered their collection, :"The Sanderson Orrery" - Jeff Chow


----------



## Pappy (Feb 26, 2014)

Wow,neat a little more complicated than the Erector Set I had as a child.


----------



## Falcon (Feb 26, 2014)

WOW !  What a piece of work.  Are those planets orbiting?


----------



## Ina (Feb 26, 2014)

When my boy's were young, I bought each of them their own Erector Set. While At a very loud Christmas party, we were all bragging about what we had gotten our kids. And wouldn't you know, just about the time it was my turn to tell what I pruchased for my boys. Things got louder. So, I raised my voice to be able to be heard over the loud conditions. I said, "I got both of my boys Erection Sets. All of the sudden you could have dropped a pin , and of course everybody heard. I slunk out of their as soon as I could.  :Angel:


----------



## Pappy (Feb 26, 2014)

:lol:


----------



## SeaBreeze (Nov 12, 2017)

Just came across this thread again, sorry for the very late reply Falcon, but yes they are planets orbiting.


----------



## Meanderer (Nov 12, 2017)

Nine Planet Orrery


----------



## jujube (Nov 12, 2017)

I would think sitting and watching one of those would be very calming.  You know, one of those "God's in his heaven and all's right with the world" kind of moments.


----------



## Warrigal (Nov 12, 2017)

Fabulous machining. Thank you, SeaBreeze.


----------

